# SimulView - will it work with any 3D TV?



## Mind Voyager

Howdy,


A bit nervous about this post - I'm not sure I'm posting it in the right area, and I don't know for sure if it has been discussed before. I searched on "SimulView" and couldn't find anything. If there is a better search term please let me know.


Sony is releasing their SimulView TV on Nov 13th. I am not interested in the TV (it's 24"!) but I am very interested in the technology. The idea of being able to sit in my theater room with someone else and us both having a full screen experience excites me. As near as I can tell the trick is really in the PS3 and the glasses, not in the TV itself. Because of this it seems to me that you could take the PS3 and the Sony 3D glasses and use it with any 3D television (or projector, which is what I am hoping to be able to purchase soon).


Anyone know anything about this, or where I can go to find more information?


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Looks like your answer is "no". See here:

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/...-read-the-faq/ 


"Can I use SimulView with other Sony 3D TVs?

At this time, the 3D Display is the only display on the market that supports the SimulView two-player gaming feature."


----------



## WACO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mind Voyager* /forum/post/21107744
> 
> 
> Howdy,
> 
> 
> A bit nervous about this post - I'm not sure I'm posting it in the right area, and I don't know for sure if it has been discussed before. I searched on "SimulView" and couldn't find anything. If there is a better search term please let me know.
> 
> 
> Sony is releasing their SimulView TV on Nov 13th. I am not interested in the TV (it's 24"!) but I am very interested in the technology. The idea of being able to sit in my theater room with someone else and us both having a full screen experience excites me. As near as I can tell the trick is really in the PS3 and the glasses, not in the TV itself. Because of this it seems to me that you could take the PS3 and the Sony 3D glasses and use it with any 3D television (or projector, which is what I am hoping to be able to purchase soon).
> 
> 
> Anyone know anything about this, or where I can go to find more information?



Ya I'm pretty sure this is a proprietary technology used only on Sony's new TV. It's awesome tech, but I personally would never have use for it. I play all my multiplayer online. Rarely play split/screen anymore, cept for more classic games like Goldeneye on N64


----------



## Mind Voyager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/21108050
> 
> 
> Looks like your answer is "no".
> 
> "Can I use SimulView with other Sony 3D TVs?
> 
> At this time, the 3D Display is the only display on the market that supports the SimulView two-player gaming feature."



I obviously can't argue with Sony on this -- especially with no one having their hands on this yet. I wish we had more technical information on how they are doing this.


I just don't see how the TV could be anything special. The glasses have a button on them to force them to view only the left or right eye information. So it seems to me SimulView would depend on the source (in this case, a PS3) to send the information formatted with the left eye data being for one player and the right eye for the other player.


Sure, if the TV let you take two sources (say, Blu-ray and a DVR) and "split" that, then that would be something the TV is doing. But I am pretty sure I read that it doesn't do that.


There are two ways I am thinking they could make this proprietary. The first would be to make the PS3 only allow SimulView when it is connected to specific televisions. That seems a little underhanded to me, but who knows. The second is that the TV is sending an additional signal to the glasses letting them know that they can do SimulView. If that is all it is, then it seems to me that any manfacturer could make a pair of glasses that force viewing only the left or right eye information. It might not be 'automatic' but it would work.


----------



## zkidz

As just noted, they could indeed manage to make this not work without that specific display. The PS3 might be told to refuse to put out a 2-player fullscreen signal unless it gets a custom response back from the display over the HDMI port saying that it supports the feature. We won't know that until we can download a demo that supports the feature and try to use it without the set and see what happens. If I see mention of one I'll give it a yank.


If there's no crippling at that level, I'm sure the IR protocol for those new sony glasses won't be hard to hack/transcode, for someone who owns the set + electronics equipment, but even if you made an emitter to drive them, buying them separate from the set might be difficult at first, and if they don't have front polarizers like some other Sony offerings, they won't work with another brand of set anyway.


The problem then becomes actually finding some generic IR or RF glasses that support turning both lenses black at the same time, and also support setting the phase on ONE PAIR of the glasses so the same IR signal can drive two glasses 180 degrees apart.


It's hard enough to get them with the pseudo-stereo button -- I haven't seen mention of any that have a one-eye (2D viewing) button. Which is odd because you'd think they'd want to let your guests that don't like 3D watch with you.


Absolutely none are known to me that sport a phase knob (it's usually on the emitter and tunes all glasses at the same time.) Two explicitly paired BitCauldron-based setups might do it, but don't do the one-eye AFAIK and by then you are in for a couple hundred dollars at least. The X104s might do the trick, if they ever actually make it to a store... nobody knows what their full feature set will be yet.


Finally to add to the pile of problems, 240HZ LCD based 3D displays use black frame insertion, and are really meant to be used with a rather high duty cycle (the lenses are black much more than 50% of the time.) They are not very well supported by generic glasses, since they are but a tiny sliver of the 3D market compared to plasma, DLP and LED.


So to summarize, it's possible it might happen someday, but I wouldn't want to be stuck waiting for it.


(PS and off-topic, for people who actually enjoy hacking on AV stuff and have some assembly code experience, over on the JP-1 remotes forums I posted some pointers for getting a JP-1 remote to transcode IR 3D signals from one protocol to another, and can give more if anyone needs to do so for a project. Right now I'm using such a hacked remote to bide my time with some cheapo glasses while this shutter mess sorts itself out.)


----------



## jjknatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkidz* /forum/post/21122508
> 
> 
> The problem then becomes actually finding some generic IR or RF glasses that support turning both lenses black at the same time, and also support setting the phase on ONE PAIR of the glasses so the same IR signal can drive two glasses 180 degrees apart.



RealD's Crystaleyes will do this (I own the DLP version, but the IR version will also do this). Optoma's 101s will also do this for DLP signals.


One can take any PS3 game with split screen (or XBox or any other split screen signal at HD res for that matter) and any 3D TV and one of the aforementioned glasses and do this full screen multi-player. However, because the signal is being output as normal side-by-side or top-bottom split screen with the TV in a corresponding 3D mode, the view each player gets full screen is half resolution and the geometry is distorted by the stretch to full screen. But, you hardly notice the geometry change and if the original signal is 1080p, then half resolution is still "HD" and it is scaled by the TV to 1080p like other HD signals, so it still looks good.


Game makers could have a special split screen mode that corrects this geometry issue if they want, or even use top-bottom split screen in frame packing like blu-ray 3D (which is likely how the simulview games do it now) and simply output it as if it is normal 3D gaming and the minor issues would be gone. My guess is that you would see that from an XBox game long before a PS3 game for rather obvious reasons.


----------



## zkidz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjknatl* /forum/post/21301579
> 
> 
> RealD's Crystaleyes will do this (I own the DLP version, but the IR version will also do this). Optoma's 101s will also do this for DLP signals.



Thanks. I have a friend who just swallowed the pill to get the checkerboard hacked up converter box for one of the abandoned Samsung checkerboard DLP sets. We PS3 game on occasion so knowing there are "one eye" glasses out there (other than the Sony proprietary ones) may come in very handy indeed.



> Quote:
> Game makers could have a special split screen mode that corrects this geometry issue if they want, or even use top-bottom split screen in frame packing like blu-ray 3D (which is likely how the simulview games do it now) and simply output it as if it is normal 3D gaming and the minor issues would be gone.



I thought SimulView was specifically for this very purpose -- you're saying the managed to hose it up somehow?


----------



## GEP

Real D DLP Link glasses (Crystal Eye 5) has the setting that allows for both eyes to see only one image and you can chose which one so this would work on DLP Rear pros.


But if the source will require a specific TV, then these glasses and DLP 3D Rear pros would not work (Sony did not make DLPs)


----------



## almostinsane

If you bought a Gefen HDMI Detective you could go to BestBuy and clone the EDID from the Sony display and then try and use it with a normal 3D TV.


----------



## jjknatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GEP* /forum/post/21305496
> 
> 
> Real D DLP Link glasses (Crystal Eye 5) has the setting that allows for both eyes to see only one image and you can chose which one so this would work on DLP Rear pros.
> 
> 
> But if the source will require a specific TV, then these glasses and DLP 3D Rear pros would not work (Sony did not make DLPs)



I think that RealD's CrystalEyes 4 will also do this, but they require a RealD emitter.


----------



## jjknatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkidz* /forum/post/21304596
> 
> 
> 
> I thought SimulView was specifically for this very purpose -- you're saying the managed to hose it up somehow?



No, didn't mean to confuse. Simulview is indeed for this purpose.


I'm saying if you are not able to activate Simulview because you are not using the specific Sony playstation 3D monitor (and not using the EDID spoof previously mentioned) then you will have this issue. But game companies could create a special split screen mode to fix it without requiring Simulview to be active, but Sony might not allow them to do so.


----------



## Mind Voyager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjknatl* /forum/post/21301579
> 
> 
> RealD's Crystaleyes will do this (I own the DLP version, but the IR version will also do this). Optoma's 101s will also do this for DLP signals.



So even if Sony's glasses are looking for a specific signal (not confirmed either way) we know there are other glasses out there that will give us the left-only and right-only views. That eliminates one barrier to doing this without Sony's Simulview TV.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjknatl* /forum/post/21311913
> 
> 
> I'm saying if you are not able to activate Simulview because you are not using the specific Sony playstation 3D monitor (and not using the EDID spoof previously mentioned) then you will have this issue.



So this is the next issue to figure out - to see if Simulview is only offered when plugged into the new Sony TV. Unfortunately I do not (yet) have a 3D TV to test this with. I do know someone with one and I have access to Super Stardust HD. I will try to get over to his place and see what options I get with the game. If anyone else has access to a PS3, a 3D TV, and any of the current Simulview games (Motorstorm: Apocalypse, Gran Turismo 5, Killzone 3, and Super Startust HD) I would love to hear what options are/aren't available.


----------



## zkidz




> Quote:
> If anyone else has access to a PS3, a 3D TV, and any of the current Simulview games (Motorstorm: Apocalypse, Gran Turismo 5, Killzone 3, and Super Startust HD) I would love to hear what options are/aren't available.



Is SimulView available on any downloadable demos in the PSN store yet? If so I could easily verify this.


----------



## zkidz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkidz* /forum/post/21324688
> 
> 
> Is SimulView available on any downloadable demos in the PSN store yet? If so I could easily verify this.



Looking at the demos for those games only Super Startdust HD hosts two players. That demo did not present any menu options to turn on SimulView (I entered a co-op match in both 3D and 2D modes to check.) So either the demo does not have the SimulView code in it, or there's EDID crippling going on. That the use of "Automatic" HDMI detection in the main system display settings menu is mandatory for SimulView might be a bad sign... or good if you make money selling EDID spoofers.


----------



## Mind Voyager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkidz* /forum/post/21326718
> 
> 
> So either the demo does not have the SimulView code in it, or there's EDID crippling going on.



I'm going to place my money on the latter. That's a shame, but not really surprising.


It looks like the Gefen HDMI Detective device has a couple of maybe's with it (Will it work with HDMI 1.4 stuff? Will this be enough to 'fool' the PS3?) With only four games currently being supported, someone more adventurous than I will have to check this out. Assuming Sony is able to get this feature to take off or they implement it on a game I play a lot, I may be willing to take the plunge.


I am encouraged that being able to do this without a Sony TV is at least a 'maybe'.


----------



## Majister

I thought i would mention that this is an easy problem to solve on a passive set and seems to work well.


Developing a special feature that could work easiky with at least a few sets out there, and making it proprietary instead is just stupid. Not sure what kind of market penetration they are hoping for, but competing with your own customers and certainly not making it a compelling widely available feature that could represent a certain value proposition over say the Xbox shows that sony has learned little ove the years......especially when the ps3 griws long in the teeth.


Passive split does work well with any sbs or stacked split screen, though stacked is better.


----------



## ccool96

This really isn't any proprietary technology. With 3D viewing under normal circumstances you get a Right image and a left image that are slightly different from each other.


The simulview technology is not 3D. It is 2 separate 2D images. For example the left eye and right eye are showing completely different images, not slightly different ones like in 3D. The glasses instead of syncing left eye to left eye and then right eye to right eye for normal 3D, they open both eyes for just the left displayed image, or both eyes for the right displayed image. There is no other technology going on.


I have been doing this no problem with my Titan 3D projector and my RealD CE4 glasses. The CE4 glasses allow you to switch between true 3d mode and either 2D mode left view or 2D mode right view. I am also now able to do this on my JVC RS55 projector using the RealD glasses.


The other advantage is, this will work with really any split screen game, not just ones that are patched for simulview.


There is a video posted on youtube where a kid took apart some passive glasses for an LG passive tv. He put both left lens in one pair and both right lens in another. Then turns on the appropriate 3D mode, either sbs or t/b, then he can play full screen for 2 players.




See links:
http://3dvision-blog.com/tag/simulview-technology/ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj5jwIQI8rY


----------



## zkidz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccool96* /forum/post/21381514
> 
> 
> The other advantage is, this will work with really any split screen game, not just ones that are patched for simulview.



That "works" yes, for games that do straight side-by-side or top-bottom couch co-op, but the problem is the image is stretched out of proportion. With the SimulView mode the rendered screens fill out to correct proportions, which is the point. On consoles like the PS3 there's no way to set the X/Y scaling factors.


----------



## Mind Voyager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Majister* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Developing a special feature that could work easiky with at least a few sets out there, and making it proprietary instead is just stupid. Not sure what kind of market penetration they are hoping for, but competing with your own customers and certainly not making it a compelling widely available feature that could represent a certain value proposition over say the Xbox shows that sony has learned little ove the years......



I couldn't agree more. If Sony pushed this as a PS3 feature (instead of a specific tv feature), it could cause more people to buy PS3s, cause more companies to work it into their games, maybe even encourage some more PS3 exclusives. If they keep going down their current path then this is going to sell even worse than the Move.


----------



## ccool96




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkidz* /forum/post/21382452
> 
> 
> That "works" yes, for games that do straight side-by-side or top-bottom couch co-op, but the problem is the image is stretched out of proportion. With the SimulView mode the rendered screens fill out to correct proportions, which is the point. On consoles like the PS3 there's no way to set the X/Y scaling factors.



You are correct. Im not much of a gamer and i realized what you meant. I could not engage the Simulview options in Gran Turismo because i was not hooked up to the PS3 display. But... there is good news.


Its just an EDID code.


I bought the PS3 simulview monitor, connected one of my HDMI Detectives, coded the code, connected it between my PS3 and Lumagen, and it instantly worked. The PS3 still thinks the PS3 display is connected, so I could turn on Simulview, and the rest worked perfectly. What an awesome feature. Now 2 people can play in full screen on my 12' wide 16:9 screen.


So all you need is an HDMI detective, some way of getting the PS3 monitor EDID, and a TV or projector that has an external IR port, so you can use glasses like the RealD CE4 or any others that allow both 3D and 2D A/B mode.


Sorry for the blurry pics, I took them quickly!











































































Youtube video of Simulview working in my theater!


----------



## ccool96

I just realized the Sony PS3 3D glasses are universal. Since they work with with a bunch of different brand tvs, I think with the HDMI detective you could simulview on any 3DTV the glasses will sync with. I'm going to test this tonight with my Samsung 3DTV.


----------



## zkidz

ccool96: Thanks a whole lot! That was awesome of you.


BTW, if someone has an EDID spoofer/tuner that does manual programming, I think the EDID may be posted here:

http://forum.iz3d.com/viewtopic.php?...e1e84742b48205 


Looking at the .inf, probably you would need to strip out just the "base" EDID.


It would be interesting to see if the PS3 is looking for that particular EDID or whether it is just looking for some sort of extension tag in the EDID that can be added to any other EDID with an editor.


----------



## UKStory135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccool96* /forum/post/21401071
> 
> 
> I just realized the Sony PS3 3D glasses are universal. Since they work with with a bunch of different brand tvs, I think with the HDMI detective you could simulview on any 3DTV the glasses will sync with. I'm going to test this tonight with my Samsung 3DTV.



They work like a charm on my Panasonic ST30. They are also $30 cheaper and more durable than the Panny 3D glasses.


----------



## ccool96

I was hopeful they would work as universal 3D glasses not only for 3D but also for 2D A/B mode, i.e. Simulview.


While they do work fine for 3D on my Samsung 3DTV they would not sync to 2D A/B mode for simulview. I guess they will only work with the PS3 monitor in that mode.


The RealD glasses work great for my projectors in both 3D and Simulview mode, but I'm wondering if there are any universal 3D glasses that will do both 3D and 2D A/B mode that i could use with my Samsung 3DTV.


----------



## zkidz

I take it you have one of the Samsungs with the built in IR emitter, and no VesaStereo

DIN port, like I do? Or is your Samsung > 2011 and so RF-based? Both cases make it impossible to attach a RealD emitter.


In the former case it might be possible to transcode the IR signal to emulate the SimulView monitor's emitter, but that would be very involved and require quite a bit of effort. Easier might be generating a VesaStereo signal from the IR signal so your RealD emitter can use it. The other option is to crack open a pair and try to install a switch to reroute the signal pins from the microcontroller to the lens driver gates.


As far as using one of the tunable sets, the only emitter that can take in an IR signal is the Monster brand of the BitCauldron setup, but looking at the manual, the way they are tuned does not look like it can be abused to do one-eye. We'll see how the X104s are tuned when XPAND releases the software utility to tune them -- maybe they will allow the L/R delay to be "tuned" so both lenses activate at once.


----------



## Mind Voyager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccool96* /forum/post/21400372
> 
> 
> So all you need is an HDMI detective, some way of getting the PS3 monitor EDID, and a TV or projector that has an external IR port, so you can use glasses like the RealD CE4 or any others that allow both 3D and 2D A/B mode.



This is awesome information. Thank you very much for looking into this and figuring it out.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccool96* /forum/post/21404772
> 
> 
> While they (Sony 3D Glasses) do work fine for 3D on my Samsung 3DTV they would not sync to 2D A/B mode for simulview. I guess they will only work with the PS3 monitor in that mode.



A bit of a shame since the price point for the Sony glasses is much lower than the RealD CE4 glasses. Although I would technically only need two pair of the RealD, I don't really want to mix-and-match glasses and I will want at least 5 pair for regular 3D viewing. I would hope that the RealD glasses are better units overall, so when I get all 3d-ed up(very soon, hopefully) I will probably just bite the bullet and go RealD.


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccool96* /forum/post/21400372
> 
> 
> You are correct. Im not much of a gamer and i realized what you meant. I could not engage the Simulview options in Gran Turismo because i was not hooked up to the PS3 display. But... there is good news.
> 
> 
> Its just an EDID code.
> 
> 
> I bought the PS3 simulview monitor, connected one of my HDMI Detectives, coded the code, connected it between my PS3 and Lumagen, and it instantly worked. The PS3 still thinks the PS3 display is connected, so I could turn on Simulview, and the rest worked perfectly. What an awesome feature. Now 2 people can play in full screen on my 12' wide 16:9 screen.
> 
> 
> So all you need is an HDMI detective, some way of getting the PS3 monitor EDID, and a TV or projector that has an external IR port, so you can use glasses like the RealD CE4 or any others that allow both 3D and 2D A/B mode.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pics, I took them quickly!



thanks for this great find ccool96 !


i bought a pair of PS3 glasses that work like charm with my Epson 3010 but i was disappointed to see simulview does not work...i really like to enable this feature for movie watching as some of my family members dont want 3D and so i was hoping to use Simulview on their PS3 glasses to make it look like a 2D movie while i watch it in 3D


i am pretty clueless what an HDMI detective and how to "EDID" it to get my PS3 to think that my Epson 3010 is a Sony TV (what does EDID mean ?)


would you be so kind as to guide me on what i need to buy and how to go about getting there ?


very much appreciate any help to this newbie


----------



## ccool96




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21470700
> 
> 
> thanks for this great find ccool96 !
> 
> 
> i bought a pair of PS3 glasses that work like charm with my Epson 3010 but i was disappointed to see simulview does not work...i really like to enable this feature for movie watching as some of my family members dont want 3D and so i was hoping to use Simulview on their PS3 glasses to make it look like a 2D movie while i watch it in 3D
> 
> 
> i am pretty clueless what an HDMI detective and how to "EDID" it to get my PS3 to think that my Epson 3010 is a Sony TV (what does EDID mean ?)
> 
> 
> would you be so kind as to guide me on what i need to buy and how to go about getting there ?
> 
> 
> very much appreciate any help to this newbie



I also responded in the other thread.


The PS3 glasses will sync in 3D mode with many displays, but won't work in 2D and simulview mode except with the PS3 monitor.


As long as your projector has a 3D sync port, you can use the REALD CE4 glasses and emitter. The nice thing about the CE4 glasses is they can be in 3D mode for some people, and if other people in the family don't want to watch 3D, they can be placed so they just sync both eyes with either the left view or right view.


That is where simulview comes into play. That allows 2 people to game full screen with separate views at the same time in 2D. One person's glasses are sync with say image "1" and the other person's glasses are syncd with image "2" Perfect for 2 player games, as I'm sure more and more games will be made "simulview" ready.


You have to get a device from Gefen called an "HDMI Detective" It captures the EDID info of a display, so once the EDID info is captured from the PS3 simulview monitor, the PS3 will always thing that monitor is connected. You just connect the PS3 to the HDMI DETECTIVE then to the Projector.


The EDID info of the display has to be captured, that is the tricky part. I went and bought the monitor just so i could capture the EDID info, then i returned it. If you decide to get the RealD CE 4 glasses and emitter and buy the HDMI detective, you could ship the Detective to me and i could capture the info for you, from my HDMI detective, just PM me.


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccool96* /forum/post/21471749
> 
> 
> I also responded in the other thread.
> 
> 
> The PS3 glasses will sync in 3D mode with many displays, but won't work in 2D and simulview mode except with the PS3 monitor.
> 
> 
> As long as your projector has a 3D sync port, you can use the REALD CE4 glasses and emitter. The nice thing about the CE4 glasses is they can be in 3D mode for some people, and if other people in the family don't want to watch 3D, they can be placed so they just sync both eyes with either the left view or right view.
> 
> 
> That is where simulview comes into play. That allows 2 people to game full screen with separate views at the same time in 2D. One person's glasses are sync with say image "1" and the other person's glasses are syncd with image "2" Perfect for 2 player games, as I'm sure more and more games will be made "simulview" ready.
> 
> 
> You have to get a device from Gefen called an "HDMI Detective" It captures the EDID info of a display, so once the EDID info is captured from the PS3 simulview monitor, the PS3 will always thing that monitor is connected. You just connect the PS3 to the HDMI DETECTIVE then to the Projector.
> 
> 
> The EDID info of the display has to be captured, that is the tricky part. I went and bought the monitor just so i could capture the EDID info, then i returned it. If you decide to get the RealD CE 4 glasses and emitter and buy the HDMI detective, you could ship the Detective to me and i could capture the info for you, from my HDMI detective, just PM me.



Thanks for quick reply !


I am a little confused...please bear with me










Epson 3010 does not have a 3D VESA port but it has an "External 3D IR " port that looks like a ethernet jack...so not sure if RelD CE4 is an option for me


Even if they are, the RealD CE4 look very expensive ($175+ is it ?) so i am very motivated to get PS3 glasses to work


So if i got the HDMI detective between PS3 and Epson 3010 can i use PS3 glasses to enable Simulview ?


----------



## ccool96




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21471856
> 
> 
> Thanks for quick reply !
> 
> 
> I am a little confused...please bear with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epson 3010 does not have a 3D VESA port but it has an "External 3D IR " port that looks like a ethernet jack...so not sure if RelD CE4 is an option for me
> 
> 
> Even if they are, the RealD CE4 look very expensive ($175+ is it ?) so i am very motivated to get PS3 glasses to work
> 
> 
> So if i got the HDMI detective between PS3 and Epson 3010 can i use PS3 glasses to enable Simulview ?



If you have the HDMI detective installed you can go thru the menu on the games and enable simulview. that works no problem. But i could not get the PS3 glasses to work in that mode with any other display than the PS3 display. Even though the PS3 glasses are made to work in 3D mode universally, I guess they are programmed to only work with the PS3 monitor in a 2D A/B mode.


Im not sure about the epson port, i would have to look into that, I would assume there has to be a conversion for that port to a vesa style connection.


----------



## zkidz

The only reason to spoof the EDID is for games -- to make the PS3 go into SimulView mode. If you are trying to watch movies one-eye, as far as the PS3 is concerned, there is no reason to go into SimulView mode. We don't know exactly how the Sony glasses decide whether or not to enable the button to allow SimulView mode. It could just be whether they sense a Sony IR protocol, or it may also be that they will not go into that mode unless they receive a special IR token that is peculiar to the TV they are selling.


To find out what the Sony glasses do exactly would require more research with the Sony set and glasses, and trying to trick them would require hacks that only a technophile would be up for.


It is really a shame that most manufacturers have stopped producing (or in some cases, never have produced) glasses that support a one-eye mode for people who have conditions that make 3D unwatchable. I think it is something they should take flak for... maybe the folks at http://www.ataccess.org/ might be persuaded to write a "strongly worded letter" to manufacturers... or if they don't byte maybe NORD would do so.


In the meantime, until we know whether the X104s (not cheap) can be "tuned" into one-eye mode, your choices are the glasses sets listed above in the thread, or any other glasses that might be out there which nobody has mentioned. Unless you can solder, that is...


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkidz* /forum/post/21472931
> 
> 
> The only reason to spoof the EDID is for games -- to make the PS3 go into SimulView mode. If you are trying to watch movies one-eye, as far as the PS3 is concerned, there is no reason to go into SimulView mode. We don't know exactly how the Sony glasses decide whether or not to enable the button to allow SimulView mode. It could just be whether they sense a Sony IR protocol, or it may also be that they will not go into that mode unless they receive a special IR token that is peculiar to the TV they are selling.
> 
> 
> To find out what the Sony glasses do exactly would require more research with the Sony set and glasses, and trying to trick them would require hacks that only a technophile would be up for.
> 
> 
> It is really a shame that most manufacturers have stopped producing (or in some cases, never have produced) glasses that support a one-eye mode for people who have conditions that make 3D unwatchable. I think it is something they should take flak for... maybe the folks at http://www.ataccess.org/ might be persuaded to write a "strongly worded letter" to manufacturers... or if they don't byte maybe NORD would do so.
> 
> 
> In the meantime, until we know whether the X104s (not cheap) can be "tuned" into one-eye mode, your choices are the glasses sets listed above in the thread, or any other glasses that might be out there which nobody has mentioned. Unless you can solder, that is...



Yes the 3D industry has screwed itself up big time in making this amazing yet most controversial technology widely accepted by not providing such extra functionality right from the 1st generation of glasses and TV to make it easier to switch from 2D to 3D. Other thing they could have done to make 3D adoption seamless is to standardize the glasses from day one and also provide user controls to tune out cross talk (like Monster glasses).


----------



## nitrogen14

@ccool96

Hi, can you analyse IR codes for sony ps3 3d glasses?

I would like to make

TV IR/RF -> SyncSignal ->Ardiuno Board receiver -SyncDecoder-transmitter -> SimulView IR Signal -> Playstation 3D Glasses

xttp:// www.mtbs3d.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=14338


----------



## Mind Voyager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitrogen14* /forum/post/21545259
> 
> 
> Hi, can you analyse IR codes for sony ps3 3d glasses?



I know you're not in the US, but anyone who is and has the equipment to do this (not sure what is needed), I saw a SimulView display at my local Best Buy. So that might be one place where someone could get this info for you


I wonder though, if it would be easier to find a way to "hack" either the Sony glasses or some other manufacturer's glasses to force it to left or right eye view. (Here's someone that modified some 3D Vision glasses to view the left or right eye, for example: http://3dvision-blog.com/modifying-t...ht-frame-only/ )


And lastly, I wonder if this will just become a feature of more shutter glasses. At this year's CES Samsung displayed a "Dual View" monitor which basically does the same thing. Supposedly XpanD is considering offering the left/right eye option ( http://www.xpand.me/support/forum/ge.../3d-gaming/71/ )


----------



## rwestley

Has anyone tried these glasses with JVC projectors?


----------



## dsieroka

I just ordered a Gefen HDMI Detective in order to get the SimulView option on my PS3. I have a Panasonic VT25 television.


What options do I have for glasses? The Panasonic has an IR transmitter, so am I limited to RealD CrystalEyes 4s glasses? Are there other ones that have the option to pick right or left eye only modes?


----------



## nitrogen14

i need IR-CODES from ps3 Sony PlayStation 3D Display to send it without ps3 display.

can anybody read infrared impulses from 3d Display?

my project steps

1.samsung IR gasses on samsung RF TV / on all active 3DTV(Arduino board)

30% ready http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xy1kN...layer_embedded 

glasses work without my plasma

2.sony ps3 glasses on all active sync 3dtvs

i need information like this
http://cmst.curtin.edu.au/local/docs...3D-Sync-IR.pdf 

about 3D Sync Protocol from Sony 3D Display to make step 2 possible


if anybody have this information please send me a mail at nitrogen14/AT/gmx.de

thanks!


----------



## nitrogen14

@Mind Voyager
http://www.pristavka.de/index.php/to...html#msg141571 

i make mod of my samsung 3d glasses. but i not like hardware mode.

i have 2x sony 3d glasses they work on my samsung, and they work in 3d samsung mode without tv (i send ir codes with arduino board, at time i have only samsung ir code)


can anybody read edid from Sony 3D Display and show it?
http://www.entechtaiwan.com/util/moninfo.shtm 


i try to write this edid to my samsung plasma and show what say ps3


----------



## wildchild22

not mine but see if it works




Monitor

Model name............... SCEI MONITOR

Manufacturer............. SCE

Plug and Play ID......... SCE0301

Serial number............ 1048041

Manufacture date......... 2011, ISO week 36

Filter driver............ None

-------------------------

EDID revision............ 1.3

Input signal type........ Digital

Color bit depth.......... Undefined

Display type............. RGB color

Screen size.............. 520 x 300 mm (23.6 in)

Power management......... Not supported

Extension blocs.......... 1 (Reserved - 0x00)

-------------------------

DDC/CI................... n/a


Color characteristics

Default color space...... Non-sRGB

Display gamma............ 2.20

Red chromaticity......... Rx 0.640 - Ry 0.330

Green chromaticity....... Gx 0.300 - Gy 0.600

Blue chromaticity........ Bx 0.150 - By 0.060

White point (default).... Wx 0.313 - Wy 0.329

Additional descriptors... None


Timing characteristics

Horizontal scan range.... 30-80kHz

Vertical scan range...... 58-62Hz

Video bandwidth.......... 170MHz

CVT standard............. Not supported

GTF standard............. Not supported

Additional descriptors... None

Preferred timing......... Yes

Native/preferred timing.. 1920x1080p at 60Hz (16:9)

Modeline............... "1920x1080" 148.500 1920 2008 2052 2200 1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync

Detailed timing #1....... 1280x720p at 60Hz (16:9)

Modeline............... "1280x720" 74.250 1280 1390 1430 1650 720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync


Standard timings supported

640 x 480p at 60Hz - IBM VGA

800 x 600p at 60Hz - VESA

1024 x 768p at 60Hz - VESA

1280 x 1024p at 60Hz - VESA STD


Report information

Date generated........... 2/13/2012

Software revision........ 2.60.0.972

Data source.............. File

Operating system......... 5.1.2600.2.Service Pack 3


Raw data

00,FF,FF,FF,FF,FF,FF,00,4C,65,01,03,E9,FD,0F,00,24,15,01,03, 80,34,1E,78,0A,EE,95,A3,54,4C,99,26,

0F,50,54,21,08,00,81,80,01,01,01,01,01,01,01,01,01,01,01,01, 01,01,02,3A,80,18,71,38,2D,40,58,2C,

45,00,0A,26,21,00,00,1E,01,1D,00,72,51,D0,1E,20,6E,28,55,00, 0A,26,21,00,00,1E,00,00,00,FD,00,3A,

3E,1E,50,11,00,0A,20,20,20,20,20,20,00,00,00,FC,00,53,43,45, 49,20,4D,4F,4E,49,54,4F,52,0A,01,BF


----------



## nitrogen14

@wildchild22

thx


----------



## dsieroka

Does anyone know if there is software that I can use to take the above EDID information and output it through my computer's HDMI output? I could then use the HDMI detective to read that, versus having to go to a store and try to convince them to let me hook it up. I already tried that at GameStop, but the HDMI cable is locked inside a cabinet behind the TV, and the guy there didn't have the key.


----------



## 3DPROJECT

OK, So I have been following this Thread and now that the Simulview is only $299 and comes with 2 3d glasses and 2 games at certain retailers, Gamestop and Bestbuy, i am sure more of us will be willing to experiment.


So i now have the Simulview and had a friend bring over his PS3 to experiment with one PS3 hooked up to Simulview Monitor, while the other was hooked up to my Epson3010.


What I found out was that the normal 3D mode of my Epson3010 took presidence over the simulview mode of the Simulview display, when it came to the PS3 3D glasees. Every time I would turn on a simulview game on the system connected to the Epson projector, the Simulview mode on the glasses would go back to normal 3D mode, and I could not switch them back.


Is there a reasonable way to block the signal from the Epson 3010 projector to the 3d glasses, without building a lead case around my projector?


Are there any ideas or experiments that i could try to help all of us find a solution to this cheaper alternative of getting simulview mode to work on the larger TVs and Projectors?


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3DPROJECT* /forum/post/21799711
> 
> 
> OK, So I have been following this Thread and now that the Simulview is only $299 and comes with 2 3d glasses and 2 games at certain retailers, Gamestop and Bestbuy, i am sure more of us will be willing to experiment.
> 
> 
> So i now have the Simulview and had a friend bring over his PS3 to experiment with one PS3 hooked up to Simulview Monitor, while the other was hooked up to my Epson3010.
> 
> 
> What I found out was that the normal 3D mode of my Epson3010 took presidence over the simulview mode of the Simulview display, when it came to the PS3 3D glasees. Every time I would turn on a simulview game on the system connected to the Epson projector, the Simulview mode on the glasses would go back to normal 3D mode, and I could not switch them back.
> 
> 
> Is there a reasonable way to block the signal from the Epson 3010 projector to the 3d glasses, without building a lead case around my projector?
> 
> 
> Are there any ideas or experiments that i could try to help all of us find a solution to this cheaper alternative of getting simulview mode to work on the larger TVs and Projectors?



try putting a black tape around the lense where you see red LEDs


but it seems a very expensive to buy a PS3 monitor for this to work !


----------



## TheFreeman

You can get Simulview working on any TV/PJ even if not 3D capable, the latest high end gadget from HDfury is doing that perfectly.


----------



## Mind Voyager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFreeman* /forum/post/21870317
> 
> 
> You can get Simulview working on any TV/PJ even if not 3D capable, the latest high end gadget from HDfury is doing that perfectly.



Very interesting. They don't have their glasses out yet as near as I can tell, so it's hard to confirm for sure that this would work. Looks like it would cost a little over $600 after you get the unit, the emitter, and two pairs of glasses.


----------



## yesan

My 3DFury arrived yesterday, and I found that I would need to run it with my Infocus X10 at 1080p60hz. None of the glasses that I currently have 4 DLP-Link and 4 IR were compatible with 60hz, so I ended up ordering some of the Monstervision Max 3D RF glasses off of Amazon through TheFactoryDepot, they are currently on closeout through them, as it appears that Monster has decided to opt out of the 3d glasses business. These are Bit Cauldron RF glasses, and were the other option recommended by HDFury outside of their own RF glasses. Hope that helps.


----------



## yesan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yesan* /forum/post/21892102
> 
> 
> My 3DFury arrived yesterday, and I found that I would need to run it with my Infocus X10 at 1080p60hz. None of the glasses that I currently have 4 DLP-Link and 4 IR were compatible with 60hz, so I ended up ordering some of the Monstervision Max 3D RF glasses off of Amazon through TheFactoryDepot, they are currently on closeout through them, as it appears that Monster has decided to opt out of the 3d glasses business. These are Bit Cauldron RF glasses, and were the other option recommended by HDFury outside of their own RF glasses. Hope that helps.



Don't think that they Monsters can do L-L or R-R though, so that defeats using for Simulview.


----------



## zkidz

Just a couple things to update this thread to the "state of the art":


1) While the Gefen HDMI Detective can be used for defeating the EDID lock on the PS3, an easier (programmable by USB, rather than actually having to find a SCEA monitor to read the EDID from) solution is the "Dr HDMI" product from HDFury. SimulView-emulating codes are posted on their website. A friend of mine just got one so I got to verify that it works personally.


2) With the latest firmware update, the XPAND X104 glasses allow L-L or R-R mode by double-clicking the power button while 3D is active.


Now if we only had had two pairs of X104s instead of just one...


----------



## Subversive01057

I called it "SimulView is the future of couch coop gaming" but as a new poster at AVS Forum, I cannot post links (and I truly apologize if my mention of this is regarded as spam).


----------



## dbox1080p

Man I really wish there was a great way to get this going on the epson 5010 for cheap as that hd fury thing costs more than a new ps3. I have a split screen feature on the epson. I could run one component and an hdmi at the same time


----------



## Edwin Vega

I solve the Sony glasses a/b problem on Samsung

I go to best buy and use the HDMI detective and copy the code and also with my Sony tablet s I add to my remote controller the it command for the simulview so when I pressed the button on my Sony tablet it will make the it commands that do the ps3d TV .then I block the Samsung ir and turn on my glasses by the Sony tablet and put my TV on 3d and the glasses will work a/b on the Samsung thinking that is connected to the ps3d TV


----------



## dbox1080p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Edwin Vega*  /t/1368078/simulview-will-it-work-with-any-3d-tv/30#post_22119985
> 
> 
> I solve the Sony glasses a/b problem on Samsung
> 
> I go to best buy and use the HDMI detective and copy the code and also with my Sony tablet s I add to my remote controller the it command for the simulview so when I pressed the button on my Sony tablet it will make the it commands that do the ps3d TV .then I block the Samsung ir and turn on my glasses by the Sony tablet and put my TV on 3d and the glasses will work a/b on the Samsung thinking that is connected to the ps3d TV



That is a really smart way of doing simuview and thanks for posting. If one does not have a sony tablet then are there any other devices to acquire the commands to send a signal to the sony glasses


----------



## Edwin Vega

An can use an arduino box that sends the commands


----------



## sir-loin

There is not that much out there about trying to do this with other TVs. At least not that I could find.


I have a Panasonic VT25 and PS3. If I want to get simulview working it seems these are my options correct?


1 - HDFury IV + Dr HDMI + IR Emitter + 2 pair of glasses = lots of $$


2 - DR Hdmi (or other edid spoofer) + Modded glasses to do LL and RR


3 - DR Hdmi and some kind of other IR emitter + Sony PS3 glasses


The thing I don't understand yet is how do the sony glasses know they are the player 1 or player 2 glasses? I guess the TV sends some special IR codes to the glasses as mentioned above. And that seems to be what you did Edwin Vega, could you maybe provide some more details on this? I would love to setup an arduino board and IR shield to do this.



Thanks guys!


----------



## TheFreeman

You can get simulview working on any TV, 3Dfury and Dr HDMI from team HDfury will do the work perfectly.


----------



## Renan Siqueira

Is it possible to configure the playstation, sony tv and then put in my 3d tv and not set again will be the playstation will find q is a sony tv??

I wonder if other emulators edid?


----------



## Gtaz19

it is very possible to get simulview on a non Sony Television
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJQ7y-qifog&hd=1


----------



## nickels55

We already know it is possible. The next step is to find way so of doing it cheaper.


Dr HDMI - $99

2 pairs of xPand 104s - about $130 on Amazon


Anyone know if 104's block the DLP Link flash on older Samsung sets? I'd hate to spend all this money and have to suffer with tinted blacks.


----------



## koidragon1980

Just purchased an LG 47LM7600 set. It has a built-in feature called "Dual Play". No need for simulview or hdmi detective, once I go split-screen w/ 3D turned on (2D upconvert or stereoscopic) all I have to do is specify horizontal or vertical splitscreen within the tv's 3D settings and the tv does the work of creating the full-screen image for each player. I'm new to 3D sets, but I found this one very impressive (especially for a passive set). I feel like I practically stole this set from Amazon at $999 and it came with 6 pairs of 3D glasses. I know, it's no $300 sony simulview set, but $999 for a 47" full featured edge-lit LED 3D set that does the work of simulview without having to mess about with in-game settings and retails closer to $1500-$1900 seemed like a no-brainer for me.


I'm willing to bet that a lot more of the new generation of 3D sets will start to incorporate this type of tech and basically render simulview obsolete. Great for consumers and video game programmers... not so great for Sony marketing.


----------



## san9jay

For those with the PS3 3D Glasses and a Epson 3010.


My question is that do I need the Sony 3D Emitter as well or do the glasses work fine just with the Epson 3010 out of the box?



Thanks


/sanjay


----------



## jjknatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55*  /t/1368078/simulview-will-it-work-with-any-3d-tv/30#post_22265819
> 
> 
> We already know it is possible. The next step is to find way so of doing it cheaper.
> 
> Dr HDMI - $99
> 
> 2 pairs of xPand 104s - about $130 on Amazon
> 
> Anyone know if 104's block the DLP Link flash on older Samsung sets? I'd hate to spend all this money and have to suffer with tinted blacks.




x104s do block the DLP Link flash right out of the box in Mitsubishi/Samsung mode, BUT if you upgrade the firmware to get simulview support (for any brand of sync by the way) there is a note with the upgrade that the Mits/Samsung timing has been better optimized and upon installing the update....wait for it.....the DLP Link flash comes back. However, using the customization software, just experiment with shortening the shutter closing delay until the flash is once again blocked. I posted a lengthy comment about it on the xpand website's x104 tech forum. The image through the x104 looks just as good as through my CE5s but without the worry of losing sync due to a dim DLP bulb and for about $100 less per pair.


I can also happily confirm that there are no polarization rainbows for the x104 when viewing DLP TVs with your eyes level.


I use the x104 for 2D viewing of 3D content on the DLP TV and on the PS3 display and also for simulview viewing (and for simulview "simulation" using forced side-by-side modes with normal split screen) and it works great for all those purposes. Note that the PS3 glasses will not do simulview type sync for simulview "simulation" via side-by-side modes or for 2D purposes as far as I can tell, so the x104s trump the PS3 glasses in that regard.


----------



## jjknatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *koidragon1980*  /t/1368078/simulview-will-it-work-with-any-3d-tv/30#post_22291980
> 
> 
> Just purchased an LG 47LM7600 set. It has a built-in feature called "Dual Play". No need for simulview or hdmi detective, once I go split-screen w/ 3D turned on (2D upconvert or stereoscopic) all I have to do is specify horizontal or vertical splitscreen within the tv's 3D settings and the tv does the work of creating the full-screen image for each player. I'm new to 3D sets, but I found this one very impressive (especially for a passive set). I feel like I practically stole this set from Amazon at $999 and it came with 6 pairs of 3D glasses. I know, it's no $300 sony simulview set, but $999 for a 47" full featured edge-lit LED 3D set that does the work of simulview without having to mess about with in-game settings and retails closer to $1500-$1900 seemed like a no-brainer for me.
> 
> I'm willing to bet that a lot more of the new generation of 3D sets will start to incorporate this type of tech and basically render simulview obsolete. Great for consumers and video game programmers... not so great for Sony marketing.



I agree, this method does give you multi-player with each having a full screen view. However, there are some drawbacks compared to actual simulview mode. Simulview creates full screen displays from content with the proper proportions for full screen. With the method you are using, the content is currently proportioned for half the screen and then is stretched to full screen by your TV which distorts the content. It is still pretty good though and developers could fix that issue by having a special split screen mode for that purpose of being stretched. Another issue can be where a graphic element like a track map is supposed to appear for both players in split screen mode and it ends up being cut in half for each player's full screen view, whereas simulview provides each player's view with its own graphic elements.


----------



## Gtaz19

Double Post.


----------



## Gtaz19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55*  /t/1368078/simulview-will-it-work-with-any-3d-tv/30#post_22265819
> 
> 
> We already know it is possible. The next step is to find way so of doing it cheaper.
> 
> Dr HDMI - $99
> 
> 2 pairs of xPand 104s - about $130 on Amazon
> 
> Anyone know if 104's block the DLP Link flash on older Samsung sets? I'd hate to spend all this money and have to suffer with tinted blacks.



That cost nothing, that was a hardware hack no software or special HDMI needed. The only cost was the solder used! which was less than a penny.


----------



## jjknatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjknatl*  /t/1368078/simulview-will-it-work-with-any-3d-tv/60#post_22343591
> 
> 
> x104s do block the DLP Link flash right out of the box in Mitsubishi/Samsung mode.... so the x104s trump the PS3 glasses in that regard.



The PS3 glasses are universal also and so they can be used with the Mitsubishi/Samsung DLP TV if an IR emitter is used, and while there are no polarization rainbows with level eyes, the DLP Link flash is visible.


----------



## ShakingSonyDown

Okay... first off BIG APOLOGIES if this backfires. Its apparent the only thing stopping my 46" Bravia is updating the EDID code to authorize proper IR Tx. I do beleive that if enough of a case can be shoved in Sony's face, they will be forced to treat existing customers as they should. I have posted an article that references this article on the SONY support forum... this is not like the PS3 support forums. Please help make them understand their current flaw in direction and get back where they used to be... the audio/video hardware leader and back to treating existing customers as though they actually appreciate our investments in them!!!


If you have a Sony product, you can even register and add your voice to let Sony know we arent just gowing to sit on this one and let them dictate us out to the cold.

http://community.sony.com/t5/Television-Picture-Sound/SimulView-Updates-For-Bravia-Question-Query/m-p/45511 


As well, go to your preferred search engine and type in 'sne simulview bravia update question' to get this in their face EVERYWHERE WE CAN!!!


Lets give Sony one last opportunity to do the right thing for all or lets get rid of them... but letting them decide wil mean all the difference.


33rd


----------



## ShakingSonyDown

Here is Sony commenting on their FB page over this issue. Make sure to go like my comments so they dont just ignore us and maybe we can say; 'Hey... We made that happen' in a few months, pat ourselves on the back for taking the 'fight' DIRECTLY to them, and showing the amount of users who are wating for them to act like they care.




__ https://www.facebook.com/Sony/posts/192920417520691


----------



## daiei27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55*  /t/1368078/simulview-will-it-work-with-any-3d-tv/30#post_22265819
> 
> 
> We already know it is possible. The next step is to find way so of doing it cheaper.
> 
> 
> Dr HDMI - $99
> 
> 2 pairs of xPand 104s - about $130 on Amazon
> 
> 
> Anyone know if 104's block the DLP Link flash on older Samsung sets? I'd hate to spend all this money and have to suffer with tinted blacks.


I just ordered a Mitsubish DLP set ( WD-73742 ) with built-in IR emitter and some Sony PS3 3D glasses. Silly me thinking that would be enough to get Simulview...










Just to get things straight, I need the Dr. HDMI to spoof the EDID and the X104s to view the "left" and the "right" views, correct? Is that still the cheapest and easiest way to get 3D AND Simulview working well with a set like mine?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjknatl*  /t/1368078/simulview-will-it-work-with-any-3d-tv/60#post_22343591
> 
> 
> x104s do block the DLP Link flash right out of the box in Mitsubishi/Samsung mode, BUT if you upgrade the firmware to get simulview support (for any brand of sync by the way) there is a note with the upgrade that the Mits/Samsung timing has been better optimized and upon installing the update....wait for it.....the DLP Link flash comes back. However, using the customization software, just experiment with shortening the shutter closing delay until the flash is once again blocked. I posted a lengthy comment about it on the xpand website's x104 tech forum. The image through the x104 looks just as good as through my CE5s but without the worry of losing sync due to a dim DLP bulb and for about $100 less per pair.
> 
> 
> I can also happily confirm that there are no polarization rainbows for the x104 when viewing DLP TVs with your eyes level.
> 
> 
> I use the x104 for 2D viewing of 3D content on the DLP TV and on the PS3 display and also for simulview viewing (and for simulview "simulation" using forced side-by-side modes with normal split screen) and it works great for all those purposes. Note that the PS3 glasses will not do simulview type sync for simulview "simulation" via side-by-side modes or for 2D purposes as far as I can tell, so the x104s trump the PS3 glasses in that regard.


Thanks for the valuable info! Your confirmation helped me quickly cancel the PS3 glasses from my order!


----------



## ShakingSonyDown

So here is the brillaint staff of Sony responsing to my question... note he simply restates everything discussed WITHOUT actually dealing with the answer... which is probably start buying LG.

http://community.sony.com/t5/Television-Picture-Sound/SimulView-Updates-For-Bravia-Question-Query/m-p/60129#M2126 


Make sure you go and visit the post of this PROFESSOR OF IGNORANCE proves Sony could care less and would rather demonstrate actions of frustration and harrassment than provide ACTUAL quality consumer service .


----------



## Maschkenator

Alright, I'm confused. So, with "Dr. HDMI" (or similar) I can simulate the Sony PS3 TV's EDID to coerce the PS3 to output "SimulView" onto any TV. BUT what does it actually put out? And do I need anything else to be able to watch "SimulView" on my TV? Or does it work with Samsung's own active 3D glasses (Since I have a Samsung LED TV) ? Or do I still need glasses able to be R/R and L/L only?


Here's what I've done so far: I modified a pair of SSG-3050GB Samsung 3D glasses. They are only $20 a piece at Best Buy and once I pried them open, they seemed to be fairly simple to mod. So, without actual knowledge of soldering (but some basics in physics) I bought a starter set from RadioShack and managed to turn them into R/R glasses. (Will obviously need to make a second L/L pair now). I can use them to view the Samsung ability to put any split-screen as full-screen. I used it with some games and even though "shadowing" can be annoying, most of the time it's not that bad...Anyway, here's a pic of the mod (See below)


It's definitely disappointing that there is no official method of using "SimulView" on any TV or that this method is being explored more by TV makers! Anyway, I appreciated all the information you have shared and hopefully will make a decision weather to try out this "Dr. HDMI" sometime later once I have more info about it and the cash to waste on this


----------



## nickels55

You can test how well they work without the DR. HDMI. Just put any PS3 game that has two player into split-screen mode (L/R). Then once the game is running in split-screen mode you switch the TV into 3D mode and manually select side-by-side 3D. This trick worked for me using Motorstorm on my Samsung 6187s. In the glasses player 1 was L and player 2 was R. I have not seen how true simulview works, but this technique works on my non-sony set.


----------



## Mind Voyager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maschkenator*  /t/1368078/simulview-will-it-work-with-any-3d-tv/60#post_22839954
> 
> 
> Alright, I'm confused. So, with "Dr. HDMI" (or similar) I can simulate the Sony PS3 TV's EDID to coerce the PS3 to output "SimulView" onto any TV. BUT what does it actually put out? And do I need anything else to be able to watch "SimulView" on my TV? Or does it work with Samsung's own active 3D glasses (Since I have a Samsung LED TV) ? Or do I still need glasses able to be R/R and L/L only?


At its heart, simulview takes a 3d tv and turns it into two 2d tvs. If Sony didn't lock it down, it would work with ANY 3d tv. The signal that is sent is a "regular" 3d signal. The difference is instead of the video being left eye and right eye, it is more like left player and right player. You could do it with regular 3d glasses, but one person would have to cover their left eye, and the other would have to cover the right. Obviously that gets a little silly, so it is better to have glasses that can do the RR and LL for you.


The glasses mod you describe would do the trick.


----------



## ShakingSonyDown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maschkenator*  /t/1368078/simulview-will-it-work-with-any-3d-tv/0_100#post_22839954
> 
> 
> Alright, I'm confused. So, with "Dr. HDMI" (or similar) I can simulate the Sony PS3 TV's EDID to coerce the PS3 to output "SimulView" onto any TV. BUT what does it actually put out? And do I need anything else to be able to watch "SimulView" on my TV? Or does it work with Samsung's own active 3D glasses (Since I have a Samsung LED TV) ? Or do I still need glasses able to be R/R and L/L only?
> 
> 
> Here's what I've done so far: I modified a pair of SSG-3050GB Samsung 3D glasses. They are only $20 a piece at Best Buy and once I pried them open, they seemed to be fairly simple to mod. So, without actual knowledge of soldering (but some basics in physics) I bought a starter set from RadioShack and managed to turn them into R/R glasses. (Will obviously need to make a second L/L pair now). I can use them to view the Samsung ability to put any split-screen as full-screen. I used it with some games and even though "shadowing" can be annoying, most of the time it's not that bad...Anyway, here's a pic of the mod (See below)
> 
> 
> It's definitely disappointing that there is no official method of using "SimulView" on any TV or that this method is being explored more by TV makers! Anyway, I appreciated all the information you have shared and hopefully will make a decision weather to try out this "Dr. HDMI" sometime later once I have more info about it and the cash to waste on this



BRAVO!!! If you offered this for a service... Id be on the list for sure!!! Thank you for going the distance, you are a human among humans!!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mind Voyager*  /t/1368078/simulview-will-it-work-with-any-3d-tv/0_100#post_22843133
> 
> 
> If Sony didn't lock it down, it would work with ANY 3d tv.



You couldnt have said it better. I understand them wanting it to be a Sony specific function but I own a Bravia... why do they stop my SONY DEVICE from using Sony technology, which would ONLY create more sales for them in the way of me purchasing at least two pairs of the newer glasses? As well as giving their existing consumer base more confidence that they willnot be forgotten once they leave the register.

SCEA is doing an update to the Playstation 3. While I will assume this is NOTHING to do with Siumview and users efforts and abilities to fake the EDID codes required for Simulview; Sony has done much shadier, consumer-slapping measures.


If this new update leads to ANYONE not being able to utilize Simulview, please make it known in this thread. Sony WILL NOT be allowed such behaviors, simply because a few savvy consumers brought something to their attention that they yshould be allowing to begin with.


If Sony's answer to existing Bravia's, that are FULLY CAPABLE of utilizing Simulview, is to insure they cannot then it is our duty as consumers (LG consumers, Sony consumers, etc) to stand and deliver the message it will not be ACCEPTABLE.


I do beleive in the free market, and with that beleif comes the knowledge that the consumers make evident what they will accept and what they will not. Thats the part of the fre market never discussed... the consumers voice and the power in it.


We shall not go gentle into that good night!!!


----------



## ShakingSonyDown

OFF HAND... has anyone noticed we lead Google results for 'Bravia simulview update'... thanks for caring about each other!!!


Semper Fi.


----------



## ShakingSonyDown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maschkenator*  /t/1368078/simulview-will-it-work-with-any-3d-tv/0_100#post_22839954
> 
> 
> Alright, I'm confused. So, with "Dr. HDMI" (or similar) I can simulate the Sony PS3 TV's EDID to coerce the PS3 to output "SimulView" onto any TV. BUT what does it actually put out? And do I need anything else to be able to watch "SimulView" on my TV?



You are correct, the problem is getting the IR sensor to output LEFT/LEFT and RIGHT/RIGHT signals. 240hz Braivia's are perfectly cpabale of being updated to do this but Sony would rather force you to downgrade to the 24 incher or rob a bank to by the new 84inch 4K display at an "affordable" $25,000!


One user utlised his Sony tablet to fake the IR codes with success, proving its a mere matter of updating the PS3 with aiuthorized Bravia EDID's along with an update to make those same Bravia's IR sensors output the L/L and R/R codes to the Sony specs. I beleive you would be required to buy the XPAND specs, or the other guys (no offense just cant remember what they are called) if Sony fails to act responsibly.


Sony is leterally screwing themselves out of money in this one...


----------



## ShakingSonyDown

UPDATE: We have apparently caused Sony to enlist a group like Reputation dot com (probably just paid Lithium a few extra bones) to get on putting our little thread here down a bit on Google results.


Other than that, this is starting to look like something that should be able to happen with a mere update of the Playstation 3. But expereince with them tells us how hard the fight will have to be to be treated like we gave them money or something...


----------



## ShakingSonyDown

UPDATE: A Sony representative has now contacted me with a desire to speak of this, and other Sony misgivings. We are making progress even if its a simple attempt to dissway our efforts.


Thanks to all who helped keep this at the top of Google's results so Sony would eventually have to deal with us







. Lets cross our fingers, but dont send any ships yet, that they might actually start acting like the company that makes such awesome technology. This is one of the first REAL forums Iv encoutnered to date!!!

While I may still be a slight Sony 'FAN-MAN' (being a bit older than a boy) this will honestly determine whether I sale all my Sony devices and switch to LG or something.


----------



## ShakingSonyDown

UPDATE: Okay... So Sony proved us all correct in our assumption they dont give a d#$n about their EXISTING consumer base. Im still awaiting contact with the ONLY representative Sony has that demonstrates ANY form of respect... and he does a great job so spare Adam CU9B for Sony's ignorant behaviors.


Regardless, one look at their stocks after annoucning the early PS4 as well as dumping out an unknown number of $10 lyoalty codes on the PSN that they are to 'perfect' to see anything other than that which will cuase their own demise. Maybe thats what they are trying to position themselves for... to bad this thread, and many others Iv put out will cause Kazou Harai to face criminal charges if he does continue.


I doubt my talk with Adam will get us Simulview on our Bravias that are FULLY capable and stopped only by its EDID code. While he, being a PS3 and Bravia owner, understand this he also has no clue why Sony would keep going down this path. Simulview may be added to existing Bravias but how many Sony users are there really going to be left so maybe this thread should become about DUAL PLAY only and forget trying to ehlp the company we spent our money on, in good faith they would act responsibly and fair.


Their ivestors can see there current path as well as many of us:

http://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:SNE 


14.08

-0.39 (-2.70%) -as of COB Febraury 21st, 2013.


OFF TOPIC: Today sony has been doing everything they can to stop un-happy customers from making Sony's wrong doings known on their Facebook page; to include measures that have Facebook warning honest folks from posting any more SPAM and they only want to know why the PS4 WILL NOT be playing their PS3 content. Now, I dont care because I post in MUCH more places than Facebook or Sony/Lithium controlled forums, however this is not right. I, myself, beleive this be a time to hit their page with a bombardment of what we will call 'consumer relations negotaions'... not inany form of anonimity but with profiles that show REAL people are done just rolling over and taking it dry. Just a thought...


NAH NA NA NAH... NAH NA NA NAH... HAY HAY HAY... GOODBYE!!!


----------



## ShakingSonyDown

being Simulview is an actual Playstation function; this fact that I will be able to RE-PURCHASE my PS3 content, as it becomes available, for use on the PS4 has closed this whole subject.


Thanks for playing guys. Its been fun. Dont forget how to REALLY take it to their doorstep... we *STILL* have the top listying on Google for 'SNE BRAVIA SIMULVIEW' or Sony replacing SNE. As well, its even become clear to those trading in Sony stock how worthless they have become... the only fact that makes any of this feel worhtwhile.


----------



## Nerix

Just to confirm that SimulView is working with Dr. HDMI (I am on a passive 3D LG TV). The only problem is getting L/L and R/R glasses for active TVs.


So no problem at all with passive TVs, and also some active 3D TV manufacturers offer DualPlay (L/L, R/R) glasses. E.g. Philips PTA518 (IR): http://download.p4c.philips.com/files/p/pta518_00/pta518_00_dfu_eng.pdf 


The challenge would now be, to synch these Philips glasses with TVs from other manufacturers. Does anyone know a way how to do that? I tried to use the Philips glasses with the Beamer Epson EH-TW9000, unfortunately it does not work...


p.s.

this April/May new Sony TVs will be released with SimulView support (e.g. W802: http://store.sony.com/p/55-inch-HDTV,-Edge-LED,-W802,-screen-mirroring,-NFC,-3D-TV,-Skype,-smart-TV,-Full-HD,-s-force-surround-sound/en/p/KDL55W802A )


----------



## rizzo7883

Yes that is correct Sony will be implementing SimulView on their new line of LCD TV's but if you read further into it, Sony has went to the "Passive" 3D technology. Which will be completely okay if you get the New UHD or 4K Sony LCD's, that way you will not loose any resolution.


But for me, the recent purchaser of A KDL65-XBR929 LCD TV that wants to use the *"Sony SimulView" or DualView* for PS3 gaming I am *S.O.L.* to do it with Sony peripherals. And if Sony thinks by not updating my Top of their line LCD TV to be able to use SimulView, I will go out and purchase their 2013 "SimulView ready" LCDs they are out of their F'in mind and like previously said by another member: these are obviously great reasons why Sony stocks are in the toilet. I am however Extremely Happy with everything else my LCD has, but for what I paid I deserve to be Extremely satisfied. I have been A true Sony believer and purchaser for 20+ years, you come into my home and it is obvious all you see is Sony equipment (XBR and ES for the most part). Speakers I am sorry Sony, it has been a long time since you sold A "Proud to own" set of speakers like the TA-N90 25 years ago or go back even further to the SS-GR1, okay getting off the subject, sorry.


But there is A solution....its called "DrHDMI" to handle the AKIF handshake issue between PS3 and LCD TV and I will also need at least 2 sets of Universal (or Sony IR capable) 3D Shutter glasses that I can switch from R/L (normal active 3D Mode) to L/L (player 1 view) and R/R (player 2 view). I have spent many hours looking for 3D shutter glasses that has this switchable feature but the answers I have received have been really vague. So I know there are members at this *GREAT web site* that have the answer to this question. Would or could you Please recommend A Brand/model of 3D shutter glasses that I would be able to set for L/L (both lenses view left image only "player 1") and R/R (both glasses lenses show only right image "player 2")??


Many Thanks RiZ


PS- I know an earlier post in this thread someone said that the XPAND X104 were able to do this with some update. Can anyone confirm this??

*Again BIG Thanks*


----------



## rizzo7883




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkidz*  /t/1368078/simulview-will-it-work-with-any-3d-tv/30#post_21932872
> 
> 
> Just a couple things to update this thread to the "state of the art":
> 
> 
> 
> 1) While the Gefen HDMI Detective can be used for defeating the EDID lock on the PS3, an easier (programmable by USB, rather than actually having to find a SCEA monitor to read the EDID from) solution is the "Dr HDMI" product from HDFury. SimulView-emulating codes are posted on their website. A friend of mine just got one so I got to verify that it works personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) With the latest firmware update, the XPAND X104 glasses allow L-L or R-R mode by double-clicking the power button while 3D is active.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if we only had had two pairs of X104s instead of just one...



I just ordered the Dr.HDMI (to fool the PS3 into thinking it is connected to the SimulView PlayStation set) and want to be sure that the XPAND 104 glasses can be set to do L/L and R/R before I go and order A few sets of these shutter glasses. I want to be able to view "SimulView" and "Dualview" on my SONY KDL65 HX 929 XBR LCD TV. In order to do this the Sony LCD runs in the 3D mode and shows player 1 image on left lens of shutter glasses and player 2 image on the right lens of the shutter glasses, this is why the shutter glasses NEED the abuilty to switch them into L/L and R/R mode.

Could someone confirm that these glasses are able to handle the task??

Many THANKS

RiZ


----------



## Nerix

Perhaps those Sony glasses would be better for your Sony TV? http://us.playstation.com/ps3/accessories/sony-playstation-3d-glasses-ps3.html 


They support Simulview, though I am not sure if the Simulview mode works only with the Playstation 3D Display... I already tried to use those mentioned Philips glasses with my Epson Beamer, no luck










Otherwise I would suppose to contact the XPAND service and ask them, if L/L, R/R eye mode is supported with their products.


----------



## nickels55

Search for Xpand 104 on amazon and you'll find the following review:
http://www.amazon.com/Xpand-X104LX1-YOUniversal-Glasses-Large-Blue/dp/B0062G4728 


> Quote:
> 1 of 1 people found the following review helpful
> 
> 4.0 out of 5 stars Simulview on my projector! February 13, 2013
> 
> By K. Kain
> 
> Amazon Verified Purchase
> 
> I bought these with the hope I would finally get simulview to work on my projector. For those of you who don't know, simulview is a Sony technology supposedly exclusive to their playstation monitor. However after the firmware update I am very pleased to report that these glasses work perfectly for this, but not without some trial and error. First off just getting my computer to recognize the glasses to perform the firmware update was a real pain. I bought the cheap 3DTV Corp IR Emitter off Amazon ($19) I almost thought I needed the $65 one but the cheap one works fine. Once the glasses are updated my computer instantly recognized them. Then it was a matter of setting the lense to function with the emitter. After some trial and error I found the xpand emitter setting to work best since there is no option for Optoma projectors or 3DTV corp emitters. After that it was just a matter of starting a game in simulview on my PS3 and double clicking the on button on the glasses. I have searched high and low for the answers I have outlined here and in the end came to find out how to do all this by basic trial and error so I hope this helps anyone who is interested in doing this on their setup.



More proof these glasses work with Simulview.


----------



## rizzo7883




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nerix*  /t/1368078/simulview-will-it-work-with-any-3d-tv/60#post_23094876
> 
> 
> Perhaps those Sony glasses would be better for your Sony TV? http://us.playstation.com/ps3/accessories/sony-playstation-3d-glasses-ps3.html
> 
> 
> They support Simulview, though I am not sure if the Simulview mode works only with the Playstation 3D Display... I already tried to use those mentioned Philips glasses with my Epson Beamer, no luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise I would suppose to contact the XPAND service and ask them, if L/L, R/R eye mode is supported with their products.


Thanks, but I do have the PlayStation 3D/SimulView glasses and they will only do 3D on Sony LCD TV's. The glasses go into "SimulView" mode(L-L & R-R) automatically from A signal that only the 24" Playstation display sends to them.

Thanks RiZ


----------



## rizzo7883




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55*  /t/1368078/simulview-will-it-work-with-any-3d-tv/60#post_23095000
> 
> 
> Search for Xpand 104 on amazon and you'll find the following review:
> http://www.amazon.com/Xpand-X104LX1-YOUniversal-Glasses-Large-Blue/dp/B0062G4728
> 
> More proof these glasses work with Simulview.


Thanks, I did read that review and went ahead and ordered 2 sets of the XpanD 104 glasses. They should arrive today. When I get them and set everything up I will post my results, since it seems A lot of people have inquired about how to get SimulView or DualPlay on their Active 3D LCD/Plasma sets.


RiZ


----------



## ES_Revenge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShakingSonyDown*  /t/1368078/simulview-will-it-work-with-any-3d-tv/60#post_22817371
> 
> 
> Okay... first off BIG APOLOGIES if this backfires. Its apparent the only thing stopping my 46" Bravia is updating the EDID code to authorize proper IR Tx.


I'm a bit confused here... If you spoof the EDID (by using an EDID-HDMI Detective, Dr.HDMI, etc.) will a Sony TV then output the IR codes for the Sony glasses to work in LL or RR mode by just touching the button...as if it were the PS3 3D Display (let's call it PS3DD for short)?


Or will you still need modded glasses (or switchable glasses like the Fury ones or the Xpand ones that can manually switch)?


It would be nice if Sony would allow the PS3 to do this for all Sony 3D TVs, but if they won't, I'm thinking a $100 EDID device is not _that_ bad to get it to work. Funny enough I actually have the PS3 3D Display, I've never used it though, lol. Got it on sale for $100 but I've never even tried it out!


For the guy that asked for cheaper... A little late but... The PS3 3D glasses (which are capable of LL/RR operation but only when sent the command from the PS3DD) are only $20 these days and it seems that's the reg. price (they've been as cheap as $15 on sale I think!). You can find here a guide to mod the PS3 glasses to be permanently LL or RR:
http://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/52443/resolved-howto-re-wire-sony-simulview-3d-glasses-for-dual-play-support 


There aren't really any pics other than the one with them opened up, but it does tell you how to re-wire them, nonetheless.


So for $30-40 you could buy TWO pairs of those and mod them, which is cheaper than one pair of the Xpand X104s (cheapest I've seen is around $50 per pair on those). I wonder if there's actually some way to mod them up and use the battery switch on the PS3 glasses to be able to switch from LL/RR mode back to normal operation? Like permanently wire the battery ON, then use the switch somehow to change between 3D and RR (or LL). You'd still need specific sets for P1 and P2 of course, but then you could save even more $$$ by having them still usable for 3D operation!

[Edit: I thought about the switch and I think the battery switch itself is going to be a single pole/single throw switch, just to connect/disconnect the battery. For switching to 3D and LL or RR operation I guess you'd need a double pole, double throw switch, right? So in addition to disconnecting the battery wiring, I guess you'd have to find a suitable switch to go in place of the original one.]


----------



## nickels55

Let me take a guess at how this works. If you spoof the EDID and get the PS3 to go into Simulview mode, all that is happening is player one info is in the L frame of the glasses, and player 2 info is in the R frame (instead of two perspectives you get two different pieces of info). If your glasses are normal L/R set-up you will see both players at the same time overlapping. Your glasses are in charge of showing L/R, R/R, or L/L - so if you get simulview working you still need to mod glasses or get glasses that show only one eye in both lenses. Make sense?


----------



## ES_Revenge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55*  /t/1368078/simulview-will-it-work-with-any-3d-tv/60#post_23258034
> 
> 
> Let me take a guess at how this works. If you spoof the EDID and get the PS3 to go into Simulview mode, all that is happening is player one info is in the L frame of the glasses, and player 2 info is in the R frame (instead of two perspectives you get two different pieces of info). If your glasses are normal L/R set-up you will see both players at the same time overlapping. Your glasses are in charge of showing L/R, R/R, or L/L - so if you get simulview working you still need to mod glasses or get glasses that show only one eye in both lenses. Make sense?


Right exactly







But I'm wondering, with the EDID copied and with a _Sony_ TV, will the Sony TV output the IR codes as if it were the PS3DD? If that were true the PS3 glasses would work out of the box with just the EDID device. If the TV still doesn't output the IR codes though, then yeah you would need switchable or modded glasses.


The poster I quoted seems to imply that a Sony TV will output the codes if the EDID is spoofed but maybe that's not what they were saying?


----------



## Gareee

I finally decided to try motorstorm apocalypse, and thenb realized I don;t have what I need to simulview 8(.


We have the ps3 3d glasses, and a mitsubishi 82742 3d tv.


If I get dr hdmi, will we be able to get simulview, or are we SOL?


----------



## ES_Revenge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gareee*  /t/1368078/simulview-will-it-work-with-any-3d-tv/60#post_23297749
> 
> 
> I finally decided to try motorstorm apocalypse, and thenb realized I don;t have what I need to simulview 8(.
> 
> 
> We have the ps3 3d glasses, and a mitsubishi 82742 3d tv.
> 
> 
> If I get dr hdmi, will we be able to get simulview, or are we SOL?


You can get it with a Dr. HDMI but you're _also_ either going to have to have two pairs of glasses that can switch to LL or RR mode (like the Xpand glasses mentioned above), or you'll have to modify (likely permanently) two pairs of other 3D glasses for LL and RR operation. The PS3 3D glasses can switch to LL and RR but not without the IR signals blasted at it, from the PS3DD (or new 4k XBR TV with the feauter) which you don't have.


If you want to modify PS3 3D glasses (since they're cheap and only $20/pair these days), see the link I posted above. Note that once you modify them like that you're not going to be able to use them for anything else (unless you can employ a switch as I mentioned).


----------



## Gareee

Sounds like its more bother than its worth. If there were a lot of games that used it, it would probably be worthwhile. Since the PS4 is on th ehorizon, I think simulview is kind of a dead horse for the ps3 now.


Shame, since it sounded quite useful!


Thanks for that info!


----------



## nickels55

It is useful for a handful of people that want to play 2-player games with someone sitting next to them. If would have gotten more attention if Sony didn't go out of their way to make it beyond difficult (and expensive) to use this feature. It is almost like they wanted it to fail.


----------



## Gareee

We like to play co op locally, and use split screen all the time. Hopefully with the power of the new consoles, they'll add the capability in a more broadly acceptible manner.


Its a shame, since I can think of a bunch of games we could have had a blast with together!


----------



## nickels55

I think I mentioned this before: You can fake SimulView with any split/screen game - at least on my set using the 3Da-1 adapter. You just tell the adapter that the game is 3D (even though it isn't) and that it is S-B-S or T-B depending on how the screen is split. This is exactly how t/b and s-b-s images are split, so it will scale each player's perspective to full screen. Just need l-l or r-r compatible glasses.


Not true SimulView, but it works.


----------



## TylerSchwend

At this point in the game... It seems like the glasses are still the weak link in 3d TVs with Active 3d... At least when it comes to attempting this "SimulView" thing.


I imagine the Sony 3d glasses, when in SimulView, are looking for a 2 bit signal from the TV... 1 bit is the state of the left shutter, 2nd is the state of the right shutter. Is there any way to spoof this signal? If there were a way, you could stick a button cell and an IR emitter blasting the "110011001100" in phase with player 1 and the opposite phase for player 2.


Not sure if anyone has done this.


----------



## Trophlin


Any updates on this?  Any new hardware/software that can be used?  I have a Sharp LC80LE844u and would like to take advantage of this feature.


----------



## ES_Revenge

I know this is an old thread but I tried this out not that long ago and found out a few interesting things... 


First off I got a hold of an Atlona EDID device to attempt to fool a PS3 into thinking it was connected to a PS3 3D Display (one of which I own). Sadly this did not work as people have reported it working for devices like Dr. HDMI. The Atlona has serial software which I used to examine what it was copying and why it wasn't working. It appeared that the block or section of the EDID that contains that SimulView information is either non-standard or just seldom used. The device does not recognise that part as a valid EDID and so it doesn't copy it--stupid, it should just copy it anyway. Seems there's no way around it, even fiddling with different settings, etc. in the control software did nothing for me. So that idea was out the window. So if you're going to try this make sure you get an EDID device it's guaranteed/known to work with.


However I was able to do something else to get it to work on the TV, which was pretty simple though it requires both having a PS3 3DD and having it near your PS and TV. All I had to do to fool the PlayStation into thinking it was connected to a SimilView capable set was to connect the display to the PS3 and then startup the game. Go into the SimulView settings (I was testing with GT5 in my case) and set it to use it for split screen. Then you can exit that screen and the setting will stick. Simply unplug the HDMI cable from the PS3 3DD and plug in your normally-connected HDMI cable and voila! Game still thinks it's connected to the PS3 3DD. 


As I found out though even a Sony TV still won't output the LL & RR codes for PS3 3D glasses to use SimulView mode--you'll still need modded glasses or ones that can manually switch LL and RR operation. 


Out of curiosity did the PS4 retain this feature and is it used in any modern games, or did Sony drop the idea altogether now?


----------

